# تهنئة



## جوو الرياض (31 يوليو 2011)

​



صَبآحَ / مَسَـآءَ.. الْوَرْدُ وَعِ ؛ــطْرَ الْتَهَانيِ المُتَلَهِفَةَ .. 
تَـحَ ؛ــيًةَ صَادِقَةَ بِـالْتَقْديِرْ وَالإِْحْ ؛ــتِرَامْ..
وَبَاقَةْ وَرِدْ تَفُوُحْ مِنْهَا اَطْيَبْ الْعِ ؛ــبْقُ
لِتُع ؛ــَطِرْ هَذَا المُنْتَدَى الْرَاقيِ ​ 






السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الحمد لله رب العالمين ، الذي خلق الشهور والأيام ، والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد صلاة وسلاما يبقيان إلى آخر الدهور ، وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين ، وعلى أصحابه البررة الكرام ، ومن تبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين .​ 







وبعد : ​ 




فقد دنا حلول شهر رمضان شهر كله خير للأمة المحمدية ، وهو شهر أوله رحمة وأوسطه مغفرة وآخره عتق من النار، شهر فيه تضاعف الحسنات تزيد أجر صلاة النوافل إلى أجر الفروض ، شهر القرآن حيث نزل فيه ، وفيه تستحب القراءة للقرآن وأجرها يتضاعف ويزيد ، فطوبى لمن فيه شمر واجتهد ، ودعا وأناب إلى الله ، وتاب توبة نصوحة من جميع الذنوب صغيرها وكبيرها ، شهر عظيم فيه الخير العميم ، فيه ليلة خير من ألف شهر ، فعلينا الاهتمام بهذا الشهر الكريم ، في عدم تضييع أوقات هذا الشهر الكريم ، وعلى المسلم العاقل أن يعلم أن هذا الشهر هو شهر العبادة والقرآن والصيام والقيام وتدبر القرآن والاهتمام بتصفية النفوس وإصلاح ذات البين وذكر الله كثيرا آناء الليل وأطراف النهار .​ 
(بوابة التجارة السعودية )​ 
أداريين واعضاء وزوار
كُل عَام وَأَنْتُم بِخَيْر وَسَعَادَة وَحُب وَرِضَا الْلَّه.. 
أَهْنَئُكُم جَمِيْعَا بِمُنَاسَبَة حُلْول شَهْر رَمَضَان الْمُبَارَك أَعَادَه الْلَّه عَلَيْنَا وَعَلَيْكُم وَكُل الْعُرْب وَالْمُسْلِمِيْن وَالْمُسْلِمَات جَمْعَاء 
بِالْسَّلام وَالْامَان وَالْخَيْر وَالْبَرَكَة ان شَاء الْلَّه..نَسْأَل الْلَّه أَن يُبَلِّغَنَا صِيَامِه وَقِيَامِه 
وَأَن يُعْتِق رِقَابَنَا وَرِقَاب وَالِدِيْنَا مِن الْنَّار 
وَيُدْخِلْنَا بِرَحْمَتِه الفِرْدَوْس الْأَعْلَى.. 
لِكُل شَخْص مُخَاصِم ..وَمَفَارِق .. 
هَذَا أَوَان الْصُّلْح وَالتَّسَامُح.. 
لِنَزْرَع وَرْدَة مَكَان الْاشْوَاك..وَنَرْسُم عَلَى وُجُوْهِنَا بَسْمَة 
لِنَبْدَأ صَفْحَة جَدِيْدَه مَع الْعَالَم.. 
فَالَدُّنْيَا تَسْتَحِق مِنَّا لَحْظَة صَفَاء مَع الْنَّفْس وَالْقَلْب .. 
دُمْتُم بِأَلْف خَيْر وَدَامَت أَيَّامِكُم سَعَادَة وَافَرَاح وَاقْلَامَكُم تَرْسُم الْبَهْجَة فِي قُلُوْب الْحَائِرِيْن وَالْتَّائِهِيْن.. 
وَأَتَمَنَّى عَلَيْكُم هَنَا أَن كُل مَن يَجِد فِي نَفْسِه شَئ تُجَاه شَخْص أُخَر أَن يُصارِحّة او يُسَامِحّة او يَطْلُب مِنْه الْصَّفْح 
وَالْغُفْرَان لِنَدْخُل رَمَضَان أُخُوَّة لَا يَجْمَعُنَا غَيْر الْحُب وَالْكَلِمَة ​ 





الْحُلْوَة.. 
يَارَب 
يَارَحْمَن 
يَامَنَّان ​ 


بَلَغ قَارِيْء مَوْضُوُعِي رَمَضَان بُصِحِه وَسَلَامَة 
وَاجعلَة يُزْهَى حَسَنَا وَسَط الْجِنَان ​ 




كُل عَام وَانْتُم بِخَيْر​


----------



## tjarksa (21 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: تهنئة*

وانت بخير وصحة وسلامة ياجو الرياض


----------



## جوو الرياض (22 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: تهنئة*

[motr] 
يسلموو ع المرورعزيزي ^_^
[/motr]


----------

